# I Hate Smartphones



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

They assume I'm a lot smarter than I am.

I can't even set up my voice mail. I follow their instructions but don't get the screens they say I should see. A similar problem happened during the initial phone setup last night and I had to contact Google to tell me how to reset the phone to factory setup. I told it I didn't want to transfer data from my old phone, but 2 screens later required I wire the 2 phones together. I obviously swiped something the wrong way.

Today I searched for an article or video on how to take pictures with the google pixel 4a phone. I wanted a tutorial, how to initiate, where pictures are stored, how to transfer them to a laptop or desktop, etc. Every video I found assumed you already know all that stuff. I finally found I could email them to myself if I limited the number I sent at one time. But the only way I know it worked is I received them. I couldn't find any indication the email was sent or not.

I also find that the google fi messages disappear so fast I can't keep up with them. I had to tell the tech support guy to just stop last night. He was telling me things to do and I had no idea how to do them. They should realize if I knew how to do all that stuff, I probably wouldn't be contacting them.

Everything on the pixel is swipe. I don't know if apps stop, terminate, or what they do when they are swiped off the screen. I don't get it. These phones don't seem to be developed for the general user or for the techies. They are somewhere in between.

I guess the younger generation just has their brain wired differently.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> They assume I'm a lot smarter than I am.
> 
> I can't even set up my voice mail. I follow their instructions but don't get the screens they say I should see. A similar problem happened during the initial phone setup last night and I had to contact Google to tell me how to reset the phone to factory setup. I told it I didn't want to transfer data from my old phone, but 2 screens later required I wire the 2 phones together. I obviously swiped something the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Mine wants my fingerprint.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

My hubs had a Samsung, which I think is google, for a moment. We both hated it. Got rid of it and got him another Iphone.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My email goes to my brother's phone. Not sure how it happened. Android.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

My kids got mad because I refuse to get a cell phone. I told them I don't need a leash. They asked what I would do if I broke down somewhere. I've broken down 3 times. Every single person that stopped had a phone.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah - I had an old flip phone. Worked well & took me across the country driving alone. Get to GA and my daughter tells me to get into the 21st century! So I got an I-phone. Son set it up. I soon took off my e-mails, eliminated most apps. It's a phone for gads sake. It's now a tool for me to use as I like - which is little as I keep loosing it. 

Muleskinner2: fixed it!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wolf mom said:


> 12st century!


I still have a flip phone, and when I pull it out in public people look at me like I am from the 12th century.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Don’t get me started. I have an iPhone, what model or number, I couldn’t tell you.
It CONSTANTLY prompts me to “update” the phone, which I always ignored because it worked fine, and I hate changing things. Well about a month ago my voicemail messages wouldn’t come through. I was told to update my phone. So after a couple years I finally did one. Well, immediately my camera has bugs in it, the battery discharges faster, and it changed things around in an annoying way. For example, if I click on the icon on the opening screen to open the internet, instead of the internet coming on, it now asks what I want to do. Open the page, delete the app, and a few other choices. If I pressed that button I obviously want the internet, not a quiz! It does this for a lot of things now. Annoying as heck. BTW, the update didn’t fix my voicemail.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> They assume I'm a lot smarter than I am.
> 
> I can't even set up my voice mail. I follow their instructions but don't get the screens they say I should see. A similar problem happened during the initial phone setup last night and I had to contact Google to tell me how to reset the phone to factory setup. I told it I didn't want to transfer data from my old phone, but 2 screens later required I wire the 2 phones together. I obviously swiped something the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Ah, grasshopper, life is so much better when one requires less


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

67drake said:


> Don’t get me started. I have an iPhone, what model or number, I couldn’t tell you.
> It CONSTANTLY prompts me to “update” the phone, which I always ignored because it worked fine, and I hate changing things. Well about a month ago my voicemail messages wouldn’t come through. I was told to update my phone. So after a couple years I finally did one. Well, immediately my camera has bugs in it, the battery discharges faster, and it changed things around in an annoying way. For example, if I click on the icon on the opening screen to open the internet, instead of the internet coming on, it now asks what I want to do. Open the page, delete the app, and a few other choices. If I pressed that button I obviously want the internet, not a quiz! It does this for a lot of things now. Annoying as heck. BTW, the update didn’t fix my voicemail.


you could throw it across the room violently and kill it before it takes over your life completely...


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> you could throw it across the room violently and kill it before it takes over your life completely...


I still and always have had a non corded landline. Works great, no dead spots, Doesn't take pics but I have a Canon for shooting. Costs 14.00 a month unlimited...no 'lines', I didn't pay 400 dollars for it, It' gives me so much less ...and I am so happy with this kind of less.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

stars at night said:


> you could throw it across the room violently and kill it before it takes over your life completely...


Oh, I’ve been close.
I had a flip phone up until about 2 years ago and was happy with it. My wife bought this for me. I don’t really talk on it much, it pretty much just takes the place of my old PC. I had to deal with the same thing with my computer. It seems like they always want to update and change it. My kids got me a brand new laptop for Christmas, I’ve never even used it. Not once.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 5/29/21 1:01 A.M. CDST



Gayle in KY said:


> My kids got mad because I refuse to get a cell phone. I told them I don't need a leash. They asked what I would do if I broke down somewhere. I've broken down 3 times. Every single person that stopped had a phone.


That's what I call the "got the time ?" factor.

So many now can't live without their leash phones, it is like in the past millennia where if you didn't have your watch all you had to do was ask someone around you what time it was.

I realized that I no longer needed a pager / payphone and was leaving my flip phone at home 90% of the time and the three times my rig broke down the cops either came within 20 minutes on normal patrol or someone behind me called them on their phone.

Once the cops showed up, they called my tow man mechanic to get me home and my rig in his shop.

After realizing I had no need for a pager / payphone and ditched it, it was the best 5 years to me.

Now I have the need of the pager / payphone again with our sideline restored used car business starting back up , but if not out looking for cars , I turn it off so it doesn't bug me. and dumbed the 4G flip phone down to phone only by deleting all the amber , weather and public safety alerts, voice assistant, maps, youtube , store and internet apps so it is a 2G grade phone

If someone calls it when it's off if I call them back I just tell them I must have been in a service dead zone LOL.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son found the app for our new refrigerator. I now know that yesterday the doors were opened and closed 29 times...


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

67drake said:


> Don’t get me started. I have an iPhone, what model or number, I couldn’t tell you.
> It CONSTANTLY prompts me to “update” the phone, which I always ignored because it worked fine, and I hate changing things. Well about a month ago my voicemail messages wouldn’t come through. I was told to update my phone. So after a couple years I finally did one. Well, immediately my camera has bugs in it, the battery discharges faster, and it changed things around in an annoying way. For example, if I click on the icon on the opening screen to open the internet, instead of the internet coming on, it now asks what I want to do. Open the page, delete the app, and a few other choices. If I pressed that button I obviously want the internet, not a quiz! It does this for a lot of things now. Annoying as heck. BTW, the update didn’t fix my voicemail.


Power it totally off.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> My son found the app for our new refrigerator. I now know that yesterday the doors were opened and closed 29 times...


OMG  that's as frightful as the new proposed government budget.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Power it totally off.


I did that too. It’s fixed now, but I had to go to the US Cellular store up in the county seat to get them to figure it out. I was somehow lock out of voicemail, but the issue was on their end, not my dumbphone.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

GTX63 said:


> My son found the app for our new refrigerator. I now know that yesterday the doors were opened and closed 29 times...



Does it tell you when the milk has expired or the cheese is moldy?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I don't have a smartphone. Am I a bad person?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

MichaelZ said:


> I don't have a smartphone. Am I a bad person?


No, but how are you going to keep track of your refrigerator use?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

poppy said:


> Does it tell you when the milk has expired or the cheese is moldy?


It would buy replacement filters using my debit card at $49 a pop if I let it. I prefer the $19 I can get locally.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Switched to a simple flip phone last year as that 'smart phone' was apparently much smarter that this old fellow but then found that on the rare occasions when I stuck it in my pocket for 'emergency's' it was dead even when left turned off when not needed. So dumped the cell plan and quite happy with that old fashioned corded phone by my armchair, simple answer for simple old minds eh.......


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Rural Kanuck said:


> Switched to a simple flip phone last year as that 'smart phone' was apparently much smarter that this old fellow but then found that on the rare occasions when I stuck it in my pocket for 'emergency's' it was dead even when left turned off when not needed. So dumped the cell plan and quite happy with that old fashioned corded phone by my armchair, simple answer for simple old minds eh.......


Well, at least I am in good company.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I still have problems answering hubby's smart phone.

Hubby is lucky. The young guys he works with show him all the little tricks and gadgets you can run with a cell phone. 

My electric toothbrush has a bluetooth function. I don't know what it does or how it works. I can still remember if I brushed my teeth today. By the time I can't remember if I brushed my teeth, I won't know how to access the bluetooth function on my phone.

I use my cell phone more than the landline because I can see who is calling me. If I don't know the number I don't answer the phone. Important people have special ringtones so I don't have to use ESP to know who's calling before pull the phone out of my pocket.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

MichaelZ said:


> I don't have a smartphone. Am I a bad person?


You little rebel!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I recently had to buy a new phone because the one I had (an older iPhone) would not hold a charge at all and just basically stopped working well at all.
I purchased the cheapest one ($510 all said and done.)

It didn't come with a charger. a charger.  it came with a cord, I had to buy the accessories because it is a different adaptor than the older model. Another $100 at the Verizon store.

Tell me how that makes sense


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I recently had to buy a new phone because the one I had (an older iPhone) would not hold a charge at all and just basically stopped working well at all.
> I purchased the cheapest one ($510 all said and done.)
> 
> It didn't come with a charger. a charger.  it came with a cord, I had to buy the accessories because it is a different adaptor than the older model. Another $100 at the Verizon store.
> ...


I phone batteries are designed to burn out after a few years. Have you noticed that you can't just change your I phone battery?

It makes sense to Apple. They got you to spend another $100 on their product.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> I phone batteries are designed to burn out after a few years. Have you noticed that you can't just change your I phone battery?
> 
> It makes sense to Apple. They got you to spend another $100 on their product.


Greed. Apple is greedy. Just my opinion. Means nothing.
I have noticed that, its as if it is planned to become obsolete.
First time I have purchased a phone that didn't come with a charger.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> My son found the app for our new refrigerator. I now know that yesterday the doors were opened and closed 29 times...


My nephew played with a new refrigerator at Lowes two years ago. Must have been hooked up to the wifi. Watching porn!!!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

A few years ago I bought a fridge and it wouldnt work right out of the box. I called customer service and they told me to "call" my fridge and gave me a number. I called the fridge and they started talking to each other. It sounded like the old dialup internet noise. Then it started working. 

Today that fridge is in my shop and I now have a dumb fridge. I dont want my phone and my fridge to gang up on me.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> I phone batteries are designed to burn out after a few years. Have you noticed that you can't just change your I phone battery?
> 
> It makes sense to Apple. They got you to spend another $100 on their product.


I cannot fathom paying 510 for a phone...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

stars at night said:


> I cannot fathom paying 510 for a phone...


I wont buy Apple phones. When someone looks at me and says "You dont have an IPhone? What is wrong with you?" 

I tell them I prefer my phone not be made with slave labor. 

A phone is not a status symbol to me. I do pay 500 dollars for mine but it is a Kyocera military grade phone. I have dropped it, without an otter box (or any other protection) from a 10' ladder onto the concrete. Had metal shavings fall into my back pocket. Worked in a 4" rain looking like a drowned rat. Even dropped it ( accidently of course) onto a running table saw that shot it across the room. I still have not scratched the glass even. 

I am still not one of the cool ones I guess. My last Kyocera lasted 6 years before the battery went kapoot. Not one scratch on the glass. Mine is just a tool though. Not any different than my table saw. Clients insist on this type of communication these days so here I am. One day I will not need it though I hope.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

stars at night said:


> I cannot fathom paying 510 for a phone...


Would you pay $500 for a really good camera if you needed a really good camera?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> Would you pay $500 for a really good camera if you needed a really good camera?


No, because you cannot get a really good camera for 500$. Cameras last a very longtime and work well through out. All the photos I have posted were shot with an old Canon that still is in use today. Camera sales pretty much stay the same price wise...I have never been tricked, baited, had to upgrade, buy a new battery or charger for this camera. It will always do the job unless I stomp it to smitherines. I do get your point on the price, however it seems like my camera is doing a better job at doing the job than any phone.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I guess I’m an outlier here.
I love my iPhone. I‘ve had them for many years with no problems. 
The cameras in them now are pretty amazing too.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I recently had to buy a new phone because the one I had (an older iPhone) would not hold a charge at all and just basically stopped working well at all.
> I purchased the cheapest one ($510 all said and done.)
> 
> It didn't come with a charger. a charger.  it came with a cord, I had to buy the accessories because it is a different adaptor than the older model. Another $100 at the Verizon store.
> ...


You could have spent 20 bucks on amazon. Never buy accesories at the dealership.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> You could have spent 20 bucks on amazon. Never buy accesories at the dealership.



This would have worked if I had time to wait for a device to charge the phone. I could not wait, unfortunately.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> They assume I'm a lot smarter than I am.
> 
> I can't even set up my voice mail. I follow their instructions but don't get the screens they say I should see. A similar problem happened during the initial phone setup last night and I had to contact Google to tell me how to reset the phone to factory setup. I told it I didn't want to transfer data from my old phone, but 2 screens later required I wire the 2 phones together. I obviously swiped something the wrong way.
> 
> ...


And when it starts interfacing (or whatever it's trying to accomplish with the 2018 Jeep Wrangler when you thought the "radio" was OFF), while you're on the road and a call is coming in and you're already in the middle of trying to figure out why the map program has stopped "talking" to you...yesterday was the worst yet. Turning off the jeep does seem to make the jeep stop trying to take over the "smart phone", but still no rhyme or reason why the "smart phone" starts "talking" at the beginning of the mapping directions, then just quits...fortunately there was a passenger to read the phone directions and for 2 destinations we had the directions written out before leaving the house. A backup plan has proved to be valuable when traveling with a "smart phone".


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Turn off your Bluetooth on your phone unless you really need it for something and it won't be trying to connect to everything including the toaster. You can use the GPS function directly from the phone so it's not interfacing with the car at all.

That said, I'm going to admit I have asked my kids to make my phone stop doing something or show me how to do something I needed to do with the phone. Makes them feel important so I'm OK with it occasionally


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

" I wouldn't do that Dave".


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

gilberte said:


> " I wouldn't do that Dave".


😂 😂 😂


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 6/1/21 8:04 P.M. CDST



Gayle in KY said:


> You little rebel!


I know your reply I quote was meant for MichaelZ asking if not having a smartphone, but can I be a rebel too and to paraphrase one of my favorite movie lines, "Steenking smart phones. We don;t need no steenking smartphones! "

On my new phone I figured out how delete all the apps except settings, FM radio, clock and contacts. Best part lobotomizing it increased my signal from 3 to 5 bars and the battery last about 3 days longer on a charge without all the crapps trying to access the data I have shut off.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

@Shrek, the last phone I carried was the one I took when I went to Michigan, when my mom was dying. That was 13 years ago. I only bought that one in case I broke down on the highway. I kept it until the company no longer supported it. They sent me a new one for free, but I gave it to my grandkids to play with.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

Shrek said:


> Posted 6/1/21 8:04 P.M. CDST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of phone let you delete all that other stuff? Mine won't even let me delete Google.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I wont buy Apple phones. When someone looks at me and says "You dont have an IPhone? What is wrong with you?"
> 
> I tell them I prefer my phone not be made with slave labor.
> 
> ...


Most are made by Foxconn.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Most are made by Foxconn.


Yeah I really don't care what kind of phone people carry really. It's when they look at me funny for not having an IPhone do I say stuff like that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Yeah I really don't care what kind of phone people carry really. It's when they look at me funny for not having an IPhone do I say stuff like that.


I hate intolerance


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I hate intolerance


Especially phone snobs. IPhone is a pretty good phone really. Just not what I need for what I do.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Especially phone snobs. IPhone is a pretty good phone really. Just not what I need for what I do.


I understand completely. I prefer iPhones because they are easier for me to use but I replace them when they are completely worn out. 

My obsolete phone has been forced to stay alive for the last 2 years and I'm finally going to accept a new model but I bump into people all the time that can't comprehend not getting the latest model annually, just for the sake of a new toy. 

It amuses me to no end that those who mock my obsolete phone are the same people who emphasize living a green lifestyle.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

It amuses me that people bash owning an iPhone while they post from their PC or laptop, neither of which I use. My iPhone takes place of both.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

67drake said:


> It amuses me that people bash owning an iPhone while they post from their PC or laptop, neither of which I use. My iPhone takes place of both.


You ain't playing my video games on your iPhone


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

67drake said:


> It amuses me that people bash owning an iPhone while they post from their PC or laptop, neither of which I use. My iPhone takes place of both.


Mine often does as well, unless I am physically in the office. There are many times when I'm needed in another capacity and the company still functions as long as I have my phone.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Mish said:


> You ain't playing my video games on your iPhone


No desire or time to.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> I understand completely. I prefer iPhones because they are easier for me to use but I replace them when they are completely worn out.
> 
> My obsolete phone has been forced to stay alive for the last 2 years and I'm finally going to accept a new model but I bump into people all the time that can't comprehend not getting the latest model annually, just for the sake of a new toy.
> 
> It amuses me to no end that those who mock my obsolete phone are the same people who emphasize living a green lifestyle.


Wife has an iPhone too. It is an easy phone to use.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Android smartphone and use it about 12 hours a day and make or answer phone calls less than 5 times a month and a few dozen text messages. I do read 10 to 20 ebooks each month on it and listen to music or radio 6 to ten hours a day. Oh, and about an hour of news each day.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

67drake said:


> It amuses me that people bash owning an iPhone while they post from their PC or laptop, neither of which I use. My iPhone takes place of both.


I still can't figure out how to get my pc to do what I want it to do. I want a phone that lets me make and receive calls and texts straight out of the box. I don't want to have to program a phone or sort through needless apps. I don't want to access the internet on my phone. The keypad on the phone is just too small for my comfort. The screen on a phone is too small to read comfortably.

People have many reasons for not wanting to use a phone to access the internet. And some people still want a phone that does things a phone should do without eating up data or battery usage.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> I still can't figure out how to get my pc to do what I want it to do. I want a phone that lets me make and receive calls and texts straight out of the box. I don't want to have to program a phone or sort through needless apps. I don't want to access the internet on my phone. The keypad on the phone is just too small for my comfort. The screen on a phone is too small to read comfortably.
> 
> People have many reasons for not wanting to use a phone to access the internet. And some people still want a phone that does things a phone should do without eating up data or battery usage.


I understand. Like I said I had a flip phone that I was happy with up until my wife bought me the iPhone about 2 years ago. I found I don’t need a PC now, as I pretty much just did internet with my computer. It was just that someone earlier mentioned people being “married” to their phones. I’ve seen that, but how can they judge someone else if they themselves are married to their PC? What’s the difference?
Everyone’s needs are different of coarse. But my phone is what I talk, text,email,surf the net,take pictures, and play my music on.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

po boy said:


> I have a Android smartphone and use it about 12 hours a day and make or answer phone calls less than 5 times a month and a few dozen text messages. I do read 10 to 20 ebooks each month on it and listen to music or radio 6 to ten hours a day. Oh, and about an hour of news each day.


I love to read too. Never did it on my phone yet though. I like paper white Kindle. 

Does that make me racist?

Can't do the back lit stuff yet. I am old school.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> I still can't figure out how to get my pc to do what I want it to do. I want a phone that lets me make and receive calls and texts straight out of the box. I don't want to have to program a phone or sort through needless apps. I don't want to access the internet on my phone. The keypad on the phone is just too small for my comfort. The screen on a phone is too small to read comfortably.
> 
> People have many reasons for not wanting to use a phone to access the internet. And some people still want a phone that does things a phone should do without eating up data or battery usage.


I use my company net to get online. That way they get blamed for wrongdoings.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

67drake said:


> I understand. Like I said I had a flip phone that I was happy with up until my wife bought me the iPhone about 2 years ago. I found I don’t need a PC now, as I pretty much just did internet with my computer. It was just that someone earlier mentioned people being “married” to their phones. I’ve seen that, but how can they judge someone else if they themselves are married to their PC? What’s the difference?
> Everyone’s needs are different of coarse. But my phone is what I talk, text,email,surf the net,take pictures, and play my music on.


Little secret here. Don't tell anyone. 

Android does the same but for half the price. 

Like suave shampoo.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like being able to store pictures on a removable card. I like being able to change a battery if necessary. Iphones do not allow you to do either.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Wife has an iPhone too. It is an easy phone to use.


I had an android after I had iphones and found I struggled with it a bit but that might have a lot to do with tech support. 

All 3 of my kids have iPhones and they can walk me through problems without having to drive 60 miles to Calgary and waste a half day sitting at an apple store. If I can call or text for assistance, I can even avoid watching them roll their eyes while they answer questions. 

I believe that the phone I'm replacing is the first new iPhone I've had. I usually wait until one of them upgrades and get a few more years out of one of theirs. My daughter refuses to pay for new phones because she's hard on them and buys hers as needed off the local buy & sell.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Mish said:


> You ain't playing my video games on your iPhone


You'd be surprised.

I play Borderlands 3 on my Note 10, among other games.

Google Stadia. Streaming games. Wave of the future. Consoles are nearly dead. Gaming PCs are too expensive.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

67drake said:


> I understand. Like I said I had a flip phone that I was happy with up until my wife bought me the iPhone about 2 years ago. I found I don’t need a PC now, as I pretty much just did internet with my computer. It was just that someone earlier mentioned people being “married” to their phones. I’ve seen that, but how can they judge someone else if they themselves are married to their PC? What’s the difference?
> Everyone’s needs are different of coarse. But my phone is what I talk, text,email,surf the net,take pictures, and play my music on.


Yep. I use my desktop for contracts and such. That's about it.

Rarely use it for anything else. Depending on needing a contract or not, I may not be on it for weeks and weeks at a time.

Used to spend all my time on it.

Got on it the other day and was like, this is boring and the chair's uncomfortable.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> You'd be surprised.
> 
> I play Borderlands 3 on my Note 10, among other games.
> 
> Google Stadia. Streaming games. Wave of the future. Consoles are nearly dead. Gaming PCs are too expensive.


Don't buy "gaming" PCs, build your own. It'll cost about as much as a good smart phone and last a good deal longer since no one is pushing obsolescence updates on them


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Mish said:


> Don't buy "gaming" PCs, build your own. It'll cost about as much as a good smart phone and last a good deal longer since no one is pushing obsolescence updates on them


My adult son (45) went to IT school and among others, college. He loves to build computers and is now selling another one he finished a month ago. All new parts including a new graphic card. I know 0 about these things but he tells me the card is a big deal and costly. This is a tower. He has it online for sale now and it should be gone soon. I don't know what all the parts do but I do know how to turn on my old lap top!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

stars at night said:


> My adult son (45) went to IT school and among others, college. He loves to build computers and is now selling another one he finished a month ago. All new parts including a new graphic card. I know 0 about these things but he tells me the card is a big deal and costly. This is a tower. He has it online for sale now and it should be gone soon. I don't know what all the parts do but I do know how to turn on my old lap top!


They're not that hard. I built one back in the '90's just to see if I could do it. 

Was a little hard nailing it together though. Tough metal.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> They're not that hard. I built one back in the '90's just to see if I could do it.
> 
> Was a little hard nailing it together though. Tough metal.


my laptop is very old...around 10 yrs. Over those yrs he has replaced the screen twice, a couple of new hard drives and other stuff he did but I can't tell yo what! He keeps this thing running smooth and for that I am very grateful.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Mish said:


> Don't buy "gaming" PCs, build your own. It'll cost about as much as a good smart phone and last a good deal longer since no one is pushing obsolescence updates on them


I've built a few. Not necessary anymore.

I still run my 10 year old gaming system for office stuff.

Other than that I stream my games on my phone. Don't play enough these days to spend the money on it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

LOL, I wait until forced to update phones. ATT in their infinite wisdom are discontinuing not only 3G only phones, but any 4G LTE phone that isnt on their whitelist. Found two whitelisted phones that were originally used by ATT customer but had clean IMEI number. I just need them for MVNO on ATT network. Not perfect but cheap enough to do what I need them to do, basically voice calls using ATT HD voice protocol (voice over LTE), basic texting and tethering. Yea ATT had the built in tethering/hotspot locked, had to use third party workaround. Nothing new under the sun. 

I did look for simple unlocked dumb phone that does this but only one that looked like it would and had bit quality was something called Punkt.2 which is on ATT whitelist. But its like $400. Jeeze Louise, $400 for a glorified dumb phone? I wouldnt give that for a top end smart phone. Two phones I got, one a Sonim and other a Kyocera, one was $25 plus tax and other $40 plus tax. Both older with some quality built in, not cheap tossers. I had already bought the $40 one or would gotten two of the $25 ones. These whitelisted phones were locked to ATT network though work with MVNOs using ATT network. Had to manually create an APN file on both for the MVNO so could use data. Apparently ATT had blocked automatic APN that usually happens when SIM inserted and phone establishes contact with the MVNO.

Too much built in nonremovable junk on the Kyocera, but seen couple apps that will at least hide the stuff that cant be removed and I dont want to see. Too easy to accidently trigger this crap I dont want on there in first place. You can by way activate any Android phone without Google account, though it will complain furiously that its for your own good. But this means you cant use the Google apps or it will try to set all this up all over again. It really, really wants to lock you into playing patty cake with Google. Just like Apple wants to lock you into their walled garden of apps. You can find apk files independent of Google Play and sideload them from computer using ADB over usb cable.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just turn off the wifi and data.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bleh,


Danaus29 said:


> I just turn off the wifi and data.


Doesnt work when my only internet is tethering computer to cell phone and using cell data....

Oh I installed F-Droid, its an alternative to Google Play for apps and it will only show apps that will work on this version Android. Anyway played with "text launcher" This is fast, REALLY FAST, no images, just text list of apps, but I couldnt find way to hide the apps I dont want. Then tried one called "discreet launcher". This seems to come close to what I want. Shows a list of all apps on phone, then you check the box for ones you want to hide. This is really close and probably I figure it out bit better, can create folders for example, can make it work long term. Already big improvement over default launcher that came with phone. I mean if you want to, you can hide EVERYTHING except "phone" and "messaging" and "camera". For me also need Azilink and Settings and Flashlight, Flashlight just cause thats handy. I might actually find "Compass" handy too and found useless little app that tells sunrise, sunset and phase of moon for that day. So just homepage with six or seven icons. Not busy homepage PLUS three pages junk apps to wade through to find one I want. Yea they are still there, but they arent in the way and dont get accidently touched. Alas I doubt just hiding them keeps them from running in background, so wont make battery last longer. I thought I found way to turn them off, but they came back with a vengeance.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeh, I forgot you use yours for internet tethering. Mine won't allow tethering. I could probably have Verizon unlock it for that but the tablet has it's own data allowance.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its no panacea but found open source app called Super Freeze that stops background apps running willy nilly. Time will tell. Phone seems a little more responsive with SF turned on. I like this F-Droid, lot open source free apps rather than ad supported apps that make money data collecting. Oh found another useful small app called Bubble that lets your phone act like a spirit level. Nice there are actual useful open source apps out there not just trying to make money by hook or by crook.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> I don't have a smartphone. Am I a bad person?


Yes.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

colourfastt said:


> Yes.


Oh no!


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

MichaelZ said:


> Oh no!


I am a bad person as well- I have 2 old flip phones. I hope the tecnology in U.S.A never gets as horrific as here in Sweden. We scarcely use cash anymore - everything is run on the smartphone. All the banks are closing, my bank is now 80 miles away. Today i got an S.M.S to say that the mail wanted to deliver a parcel. I should go in on the link(on my smartphone) to say when I would be home. The link was so long there was no way I could copy it onto my computer. I went in on the Post office´'s website and there it said there was a parcel for delivery- but how?. No contact inforrmation. Then I googled " how does one contact the Post Office", and found a phone number. GREAT. The "person" on the other end of the line was a robot who could not understand my accent. I have now sent an e.mail which they will reply to within 5 working days. Nothing here works anymore without a smartphone.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

reneedarley said:


> I am a bad person as well- I have 2 old flip phones. I hope the tecnology in U.S.A never gets as horrific as here in Sweden. We scarcely use cash anymore - everything is run on the smartphone. All the banks are closing, my bank is now 80 miles away. Today i got an S.M.S to say that the mail wanted to deliver a parcel. I should go in on the link(on my smartphone) to say when I would be home. The link was so long there was no way I could copy it onto my computer. I went in on the Post office´'s website and there it said there was a parcel for delivery- but how?. No contact inforrmation. Then I googled " how does one contact the Post Office", and found a phone number. GREAT. The "person" on the other end of the line was a robot who could not understand my accent. I have now sent an e.mail which they will reply to within 5 working days. Nothing here works anymore without a smartphone.


The banks here in USA went fee happy sometime back, you had to have $10k in checking to avoid fees. I wasnt super excited but signed up with an online only bank. They provide free checks and upto four free ATM withdrawls per month from non network ATM. And no fees as long as you dont go negative. Only hassle is if sell something for cash, depositing cash is problematic, but not much of a concern in old age. And its all on computer, dont have any phone apps for it. And I sure am not going to use my phone to buy things, bleh. Well as long as there are the plastic cards. Suppose eventually phone or other electronic device will replace them. But I shouldnt live that long. 

As to packages, if it wont fit in my mailbox, USPS wont deliver, have to pick it up at PO. UPS and FedEx, depends on driver. Many are in hurry and use the release I had to agree to to get delivery at all, they just toss it out at end of my driveway. Sometime actually out in road in front of my rural mailbox on other side of road. I have learned to track packages online so once they are dumped, I go get them quickly as possible. Usually no problems long as they arent there over night.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

HermitJohn said:


> The banks here in USA went fee happy sometime back, you had to have $10k in checking to avoid fees. I wasnt super excited but signed up with an online only bank. They provide free checks and upto four free ATM withdrawls per month from non network ATM. And no fees as long as you dont go negative. Only hassle is if sell something for cash, depositing cash is problematic, but not much of a concern in old age. And its all on computer, dont have any phone apps for it. And I sure am not going to use my phone to buy things, bleh. Well as long as there are the plastic cards. Suppose eventually phone or other electronic device will replace them. But I shouldnt live that long.
> 
> As to packages, if it wont fit in my mailbox, USPS wont deliver, have to pick it up at PO. UPS and FedEx, depends on driver. Many are in hurry and use the release I had to agree to to get delivery at all, they just toss it out at end of my driveway. Sometime actually out in road in front of my rural mailbox on other side of road. I have learned to track packages online so once they are dumped, I go get them quickly as possible. Usually no problems long as they arent there over night.


Thanks fro the answer. It is intersting to see what is going on in other countries.
There are high bank fees on all accounts here. Checks? Not seen them for nearly 20 years. asked a bank clerk recently if checks still exist. We both laughed when she replied " quite honestly, I don't know"


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

reneedarley said:


> Thanks fro the answer. It is intersting to see what is going on in other countries.
> There are high bank fees on all accounts here. Checks? Not seen them for nearly 20 years. asked a bank clerk recently if checks still exist. We both laughed when she replied " quite honestly, I don't know"


Its funny on the free checks, anymore they give me like 15 checks at a time so seems like I am reordering rather frequently. Hey they are free and if they want to pay the postage to send them out in tiny quantity fine. I mostly use checks for taxes and such, as they charge big fee to pay electronically, and you have to share personal info with third party to file taxes online, better to send them paper forms and a check. but used to do online electric bill. Then they upgraded and wanted me to sign up on the new system. It rejected me, called them and lady said wait a moment. Then said oh, they didnt have some personal info. Told her personal info is on a need to know basis and I am not applying for a job or credit, just trying to give them money. They didnt need my life history to accept money from me past 30 years, they dont need it now. Sure they want it in case I didnt pay a bill. But jeesh, paid every month last thirty years. since companies dont guard customer info very well, appologizing after the fact for hacked info not useful, better just to not share it if possible. Told them that I will just mail them a check once a month. When they can let me do that online without my life history, go back to paying online. Their choice. Sure it costs them lot more to process checks.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

I suppose Im an anomaly. I love having a cell phone that is essentially a mini laptop. Im 54 yrs old. Our washer and dryer can be controlled from anywhere on the planet I can get a cell signal. It will alert me when its done. Or I can do a status inquiry and know if its on spin wash etc. Same with the dryer. Theyre also so much better at energy savings. We saw a huge drop in our electric and water bills because of the new washer and dryer. 

As far as the cell I am not one to stay glued to it. But I do use it to do about 90 percent of my online activities. I have a farm I sell off of I also have a company that provides courier services for several mobile home plants I run from it and I need it a lot for my job with the board of education. 

Ive preferred texts to calls for years. People feel obligated to chit chat etc when really they just need to say or know something. If I need to know what name brand detergent youre using I dont have to "hello. how are you? hows your momma n em? Good ...we are good. Man this weather is crazy. No I still wear shorts even winter. Oh yeah...whats that detergent you use that you said you liked? (insert 10 mins of explaining why they like it and who turned them on to it) then Well I gotta go. Tell your husband I said hello (insert 10 mins of how he works too much etc)" and with a text its 

"hey...whats the name of the detergent you told me about?" "its INSERT NAME" "Okay thanks" done and over with. lol 20 to 30 minutes knocked down to a minute. WIN WIN. 

My only complaints about cells are that there is ZERO reason in this day and age to have poor signal or no signal. I can talk to someone in china and run 2 businesses and take professionally grade photos...but have to stand on one foot with aluminum foil on my head at precisely a 37 degree angle facing due north to get a signal just 10 miles outside of town.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

reneedarley said:


> Thanks fro the answer. It is intersting to see what is going on in other countries.
> There are high bank fees on all accounts here. Checks? Not seen them for nearly 20 years. asked a bank clerk recently if checks still exist. We both laughed when she replied " quite honestly, I don't know"


Some small mom and pop places are cash or check only, at least around here. 
I guess I’m old school, I still pay all my utility bills and such via check. Yeah, they have automatic deposit, but if they make a mistake, how long do I have to wait to get the money back? Seems like companies always withdraw right on time, but drag their feet when having to cough it up.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

HomeCreek said:


> I suppose Im an anomaly. I love having a cell phone that is essentially a mini laptop. Im 54 yrs old. Our washer and dryer can be controlled from anywhere on the planet I can get a cell signal. It will alert me when its done. Or I can do a status inquiry and know if its on spin wash etc. Same with the dryer. Theyre also so much better at energy savings. We saw a huge drop in our electric and water bills because of the new washer and dryer.
> 
> As far as the cell I am not one to stay glued to it. But I do use it to do about 90 percent of my online activities. I have a farm I sell off of I also have a company that provides courier services for several mobile home plants I run from it and I need it a lot for my job with the board of education.
> 
> ...


So you have to stand on one foot with aluminum foil on your head at precisely a 37 degree angle facing due north in order to stop and start your washer and dryer? Or do you just fly to China to do your laundry via cell phone? Doesnt seem an improvement in convenience to me..... LOL reminds me of few years back I had Boost Mobile on Sprint network. Yep, had to wrap big toe in aluminum foil, open window, stand on my head and wave foot outside to get signal.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Another thing with the high tech appliances, is the tech garbage is the first thing to go bad on them.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

HermitJohn said:


> So you have to stand on one foot with aluminum foil on your head at precisely a 37 degree angle facing due north in order to stop and start your washer and dryer? Or do you just fly to China to do your laundry via cell phone? Doesnt seem an improvement in convenience to me..... LOL reminds me of few years back I had Boost Mobile on Sprint network. Yep, had to wrap big toe in aluminum foil, open window, stand on my head and wave foot outside to get signal.


Nah I have good internet. Just PIA to make calls.


----------

